
Apple has THREE TIMES as much cash as US govt, TWICE the UK - Cbasedlifeform
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/04/11/apple_has_three_times_as_much_cash_as_us_govt_twice_the_uk/
======
fsk
The US government doesn't need to hold cash, because it has the power to print
money.

